
Why Is IT So Much Harder to Be Nice to Ourselves Than to Other People? - paulpauper
https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/why-is-it-so-much-harder-to-be-nice-to-ourselves-than-to-other-people
======
pmdulaney
In normal (American) English the emphasis in your question would be on "is"
rather than "it".

